# Custom Aquarium Stand/Cabinet Builders in DFW



## sangpeiris

Hi;

I need a custom aquarium stand/cabinet/canopy built for an Oceanic 150G tank. Would appreciate if someone can point me to any local (DFW Area) companies/person(s) that could build me a custom aquarium stand and canopy. I have all the detail design specification etc that I can provide. I would have preferred to buy a comercial model, but all the comercially availble designs are pretty traditional in nature.

Thanks

Sang Peiris
914 450 7681


----------



## Bill Weber

http://www.tranquilscape.com/

Try these guys. They are located in the Arlington area on 360. A little hard to find but the store is well organized.


----------



## Spar

If you are interested in building your own stand I can help you out. I built a 10x3x3.5 stand that holds my 180g, 110g, and 100g. Not quite sure how to build a canopy though.

Where in DFW do you live?


----------



## sangpeiris

I live in the Knox/Henderson area of Dallas. I just sent you an e-mail regarding this matter.


----------

